# Help my new to me toy won't work



## dieselpusher6262 (Apr 7, 2013)

I bought a very slightly used grizzly g1076z lathe off Craigslist. It was in excellent condition barely used since the guy selling it said he barely used it. Problem is that the previous owner had a piece of wood screwed into the faceplate and I can't get it out. I am brand new to using a lathe, so I may have the names of stuff wrong. Anyways I tried putting a rod threw the back of the machine to knock it out and it moved a tiny bit, but wouldn't come out. How do u fix this


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Can you post some pictures? Without some better idea of what the problem is, it is going to be tough to help you.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

the perils of craigslist


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

Face plate I think should be screwed on, check owners manual, if you don't have one I think Grizzly has it on their website


----------



## dieselpusher6262 (Apr 7, 2013)

There's no spot on the faceplate to put a wrench. I tried driving the rod threw and as best as I can tell the center of the faceplate and into the wood.


----------



## MikeThrockmorton (Nov 4, 2013)

if the lathe has a spindle lock, engage it and try to unscrew the faceplate from the lathe head using your hands on the turning.

if you can't budge it with your hands, you could try one of these: on the faceplate collar.

this has worked for me in the past.


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Channel Lock or Locking Pliers?

Greg


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

The face plate unscrews from the shaft of the lathe head - - most turners have several of these face plates so that they can have multiple projects running at once.

You should be able to just spin the wood disk +face plate off. My lathe has a flat for a spanner/wrench on the headstock and the face plate, just for those times when it gets too tight.

If it is stuck, the strap wrench Mike recommended will work - - also can just give a few bangs with a mallet/deadblow, and it may be enough to loosen the threads.
Just a few bangs - - like loosening the lid on a pickle jar
Don't whale on it or you will damage the bearings in the headstock.










You can drill a ~1/4 hole into the wood block perpendicular to the axis (through the cylinder not the circular face) and put a screwdrive in the hole and spin the faceplate off

Trying to drive anything through the face plate is TOTALLY THE WRONG TRACK>... STOP!!!

Just grab the plywood and TURN IT…counterclockwise to unscrew the whole thing from your lathe.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

like winning a lottery

never be afraid, and grab a long steel rod, a broom handle, anything that fits down the hole, and knock the plug out


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

This is what you are really looking at - the faceplate just unscrews

You screw a faceplate to your workpiece.

Then you just thread the assembly to the lathe spindle like a giant nut.


----------



## dieselpusher6262 (Apr 7, 2013)

"never be afraid, and grab a long steel rod, a broom handle, anything that fits down the hole, and knock the plug out"

and

Trying to drive anything through the face plate is TOTALLY THE WRONG TRACK>... STOP!!!

Arent these conflicting solutions. From my understanding I need to put a bolt or something similar in the hole to lock the spindle. then since I cant get the wood to move drill a lot in the existing piece of wood that's mounted, put a bolt into it to get the nesseccary leverage and turn it. I am guessing the opposite direction that the blank would rotate while the lathe is spinning? If I am wrong on what direction to turn it please correct me, it just seems turning it the same direction as the lathe spins wouldn't be correct because it would loosen just by using it. thanks for the help everyone


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

If your still having trouble a getting it off, go online and get grizzly's service help phone number and ask them.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

does it not have a spindle lock or a hole for a rod/knockout bar on your faceplate to help you hold the faceplate while you try to remove the faceplate or piece?...don't bang on the headstock you could damage your headstock bearing…lets us how you did…feel free to throw it across the room when get it off…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The spindle will have threads on the outside for chucks and faceplates, a taper through the center for spur drives and drill bits. If removing a faceplate, it unscrews.

Grizzly G1076 is a clamping kit, not a lathe.


----------



## LyallAndSons (Apr 16, 2011)

Unscrew it, don't drive it! If you drive it too much as you were you could wreck the bearings in the headstock. From the pic, it looks like it may have moved them some anyway? Lets hope not but, as mentioned, if so equipped, engage the spindle lock and turn the faceplate/wood counter-clockwise (opposite the normal rotation of the lathe if you're turning) and spin it off.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

once you have the headstock locked turn the wood the SAME way as it would turn under power to unscrew it. Threads are right hand on the inboard end of the spindle!


----------



## dieselpusher6262 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry about the delay. I ended up spraying some penetrating oil on the faceplate, got some rope to make a strap wrench, slipped, cursed for a while then went inside to eat, and found somewhere the suggestion to drill a hole and put a volt threw the old piece of wood to get enough leverage. So after doing all that I happened to bump/hit the old piece of wood, not hard and to my surprise it moved. I guess the oil or something worked. Stupid part, but on a positive note everything is working perfectly now. I don't care for the tool rest much, but for a lathe that had maybe 2 hours on it and cost $150 I am pretty happy. Anyways thanks for all the help.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have the 1067Z too. If I can ever help, send me a pm. The Reeves style drive needs to be kept clean and lubed.
Did ya get the owners manual?
Bill


----------

